# Anybody with high pulse rate?



## Sciencegal

For the past few weeks, my resting pulse is pretty consistent at 110 bpm. When I do light housework or just walk around the block, it jumps to the 140's. I am totally exhausted, feel faint and drained. My primary care doctor is concerned and did an ekg and blood work this morning. My OB said pregnancy alone wouldn't cause it, but the fact that I have slightly low iron (anemia) could be contributing. Anyone else deal with this in third trimester? Did it ever get better?


----------



## ke29

Its probably just your body telling you to slow down. I thought it was common to have a more rapid pulse in the third trimester as you are pumping more blood to you and LO and theres the pressure of the baby directly on the organs limiting space.


----------



## ladylou86

I was told by MW that my pulse was fast I'm anaemic aswell but she sent me to hospital to be checked out as I was seeing floties/stars n blood pressure was up aswell they did some more tests n they said all was fine dunno if my pulse is fast usually as I never check it sorry I can't give any other info lol :)


----------



## MissMichelle

I have had a high pulse rate through out my entire pregnancy. In fact, during the first trimester I was hospitalized for a UTI and they kept me over night on bed rest because my pulse was 125. Now its been in the 110-120's and my doctor said as long as im not feeling faint or dizzy and my blood pressure isnt elevated, Im fine.


----------



## Chezzz

My best friend currently has this. She has since 29 weeks. She's been in hospital seen many consultants and nothing improved. A high up doctor offered beta blockers. And said he'd bring her induction forward. The lower down consultant booked her in for due date induction... But like I say higher guy brought it forward to 39+2 to be induced, since she's so near due date she declined beta blockers. Push to be seen by someone higher its taken my friend weeks to see someone top. They considered a c sec too. There is options Hun.. Now I'm awaiting my friends baby's arrival next week before mine. Her midwives were useless btw xxx


----------



## Sciencegal

I see stars, too! So strange... Thank you for your input. I just spoke with my OB on the phone and he said it wasn't pregnancy related (although I've read dozens of articles online that suggest otherwise) and that he wouldn't treat it. I am anxiously waiting for test results, but expect them to be inconclusive. I feel good that my primary care is taking it seriously. Oh well... at least we have an excuse to take it easy and not feel guilty the next few weeks.


----------



## MandyV

My pulse rate has been up since about 25 weeks I see a high risk dr and my regular ob and a cardiologist all my tests came back normal and was put on a low dose beta blocker, all 3 drs say its pregnancy related due to hormones and extra blood flow from baby making my heart work over time, when my heart rate spikes I feel awful :/ good luck to you I'm being induce at 38 weeks because of it and have been told if my heart rate gets dangerously high during labor 160 or higher I will be prep for c-section


----------



## Stephers35

I normally have low blood pressure (90 over 60) and a very even pulse. Since ten weeks pregnant, my pulse has been out of control! It isn't all the time, but it's often. If I do something physically demanding, it really goes up! I talke to my OB about it (who is also pregnant) and she said that hers has gotten worse as the baby gets bigger and needs more blood. I am borderline anemic as well, so that might have somethin to do with it! Just in the past month, by bp is also up to 120/70 as well. I think my body is just stressed. I do get a little dizzy now and again.

I have gone through two docs to this point and neither is ever conerned about anything? Maybe it's a good thing?


----------



## keepholdingon

I've had this the entire time as well. I've seen a cardiologist, a perinatologist, regular doctor and an endocrinologist and it's all come down to one thing - a thyroid issue. I was diagnosed with subclinical hyperthyroidism back in Nov of 2011 and it causes me to have a high heart rate! I'm not saying that's what you have, but no one is really concerned about it even though it's just annoying for me sometimes :) 

I noticed I started getting heart palpitations too sometime in 2nd trimester and now I've come to the conclusion that it happens when I'm getting BH. I think I just didn't notice it when they started (I noticed the palpitations but not the BH), but now it's really obvious. Doctors aren't concerned since there's no pain, but I'm being monitored :)

BTW: I'm also anemic.

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Mummy1995

My pulse is in the 100s, normaly around 104, its normally around 80 (which is still fairly high really). I also have low iron so it could be that! Just started iron tablets so ill see if i notice a change!


----------



## TaraMum

I've just been diagnosed with Supraventricular Tachycardia after a 24 hour ECG. My pulse rate goes above 150 even when I'm sitting down. I can't walk for more than 5 minutes without extreme dizziness, exhaustion, racing pulse and thudding palpitations, so now I have to use a wheelchair if I want to go out anywhere. The cardiologist that I saw today has referred me for an echocardiogram ultrasound and a 7 day ECG monitor, if they are normal then it's just a matter of watch and wait but if not then we'll have to discuss medication (which I don't want!) and also how to handle the labour. I'm being induced in 10 weeks time (at 38 weeks) anyway due to a past placental abruption so I'm hoping I can have the natural birth that I'm planning.

If you are feeling rough then please push to see a cardiologist, it's really important that any heart condition is managed, even if it is essentially harmless.


----------

